

Calculating The Long-Term Value Of A Bitcoin - tonez
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/02/calculating-the-long-term-value-of-a-bitcoin/

======
bjourne
Assuming bitcoin "succeeds" they will be worth almost infinitely more than
they are worth now. Actually, let's just round that up to infinity since if it
happens I'll be filthy stinking rich anyway. Since the probability of bitcoin
succeeding is not infinitely small (that would be 0), but somewhat larger than
that, investing in bitcoin is an infinitely good investment!

